# Athearn DCC adapter board



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Does anyone know what the pin orientation of the 8-pin socket for the ATH 90616 DCC adapter board is.
Need to know where pin-1 would be at.
Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Pin 1 is generally marked with a yellow or white dot. The instructions that came with the decoder should also identify Pin 1.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Pin 1 is generally marked with a yellow or white dot. The instructions that came with the decoder should also identify Pin 1.


No marking on it at all and no instruction either.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

No marking on it at all and no instruction either.
__________________


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

there is also the NMRA site. Possibly there. Regard's,tr1


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, there are standards for decoder wiring, here: http://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/S-9.1.1_Connectors_2013.07.pdf
But it has 'Under Review' across it. I should think it should apply to ones that have already been produced.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, thats all well and good but its not telling me the orientation of the socket on this particular board. Is pin 1 bottom left or is it top right, or bottom right, or top left?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Pin 1 is usually top right (orange wire) and is indicated different ways,could be a white or orange dot,or the corner cut at 45 deg. on the connector.But don't worry,plug it in and run the engine without the shell...if motor runs reverse on forward,simply turn the plug around.You won't hurt a thing.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Brakeman Jake is right. It should still be marked (if you're looking at the socket, sometimes there is even a "1" printed next to that pin). 

Just plug the decoder in. If you do it backwards, it won't work right. Then just flip it around.


----------

